# Brown spots on my white lipped tree frog



## froggy (May 30, 2007)

i have a juv white lipped green tree frog, and it has got brown spots on his back, like brown freckles, does anyone know why they are there of if it's normal at all. and what can i bath him in to make sure its not bacteria infection?
thanks :?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2007)

can you put up a pic froggy?
brown spots can be caused by contact with human skin sometimes


----------



## froggy (May 30, 2007)

*hope this helps if it works*

don't know if u can see the spots or not


----------



## froggy (May 30, 2007)

no u can't see the spots. i tried a close up but that didn't work sorry


----------



## jordo (May 30, 2007)

When you click on the pic to enlarge it you can just see them, it's a bit blurry though.
I don't know much about frogs but I have seen a chocolate coloured white-lipped tree frog, hopefully your little guy doesn't have anything wrong with it but is just going through a colour change, the brown doesn't look localised to any particular area so hopefully this is the case.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2007)

I can see the spots and theyre not what i was thinking, which is more like a blotch than a spot..
Do you need higher humidity for white lips than regular green tee frogs?
Sometimes camouflage can also play a role in colour changes but if you are worried or the insides of the legs redden or it starts losing weight,seek an expert from the frog forum.


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 30, 2007)

yes, as jordo as mentioned hopefully he is just changing colour, they do that depending on mode, where there sitting etc.


----------



## meshe1969 (May 30, 2007)

There is information in the health and disease section of the frog community that you will need to read regarding your frogs problem. You can also post there to get specific help for you frog, follow the sticky post in health and disease to see what info you will need to supply in your first post. I can't post all the info you will need as it is to detailed.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2007)

Do you recognise the spots meshe?
also can you put up a link to the health and disease sticky post?


----------



## froggy (May 30, 2007)

*thanks guys*

well he is in with 2 other juvs and they are green, this one has always been a browny colour, but not with spots.
i will read up on that web address thanks.
hey some one said to bath them in diluted betadine is that true? or is there anything i can bath him in to prevent bacteria infections, ?


----------



## meshe1969 (May 30, 2007)

One thread that covers it in Health and Disease is called:
Leopard Spots on WLTF

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewforum.php?f=24&sid=98189e684a521d93c13445cc9d4ba917


----------



## meshe1969 (May 30, 2007)

This is the guidelines for posting in the health and disease section:

http://frogs.org.au/community/viewtopic.php?t=1951&sid=98189e684a521d93c13445cc9d4ba917


----------



## meshe1969 (May 30, 2007)

The Brown isn't a issue in it self most of the time it it is the "leopard print" that is a sign of problems.


----------

